# Speaking of Operating Systems



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2019)

I have finally returned to Kubuntu 18.04 after playing around with Ubuntu 18.04.  The reason and yes Blei Linux distros are not perfect, was Ubuntu refused to see my HP printer.  Seems it's a known issue that hasn't been resolved yet sooooooo, I reinstalled Kubuntu, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade and boom, there was my printer.  Not only that Kubuntu is much more customizable than Ubuntu.  


I didn't have to do the "sudo apt" as it has a software updater built in, I just prefer using Terminal (or Konsole in Kubuntu) for certain things.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 18, 2019)

When I used to screw around with the Linux blow ware, I would have to go into the device drivers for my CD player and edit it before it would recognize it; not a big deal, once you finally found the line and removed the * or whatever symbol was that blocked reading of a line in those days, but it was pretty annoying and cost some time, same with spending a couple months tracking down a bug that kept me from installing Linux because the kernel had an issue with the L2 cache on some Pentium II microprcessors and I had to disable it in the BIOS to get it to load. I'm happy with Windows 7 now, my current system has been running with only 2 reboots over 6 years now; I'm one of those who never turns their PCs off unless they're changing parts out, and with a backup power supply power outages aren't a problem.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2019)

Picaro said:


> When I used to screw around with the Linux blow ware, I would have to go into the device drivers for my CD player and edit it before it would recognize it; not a big deal, once you finally found the line and removed the * or whatever symbol was that blocked reading of a line in those days, but it was pretty annoying and cost some time, same with spending a couple months tracking down a bug that kept me from installing Linux because the kernel had an issue with the L2 cache on some Pentium II microprcessors and I had to disable it in the BIOS to get it to load. I'm happy with Windows 7 now, my current system has been running with only 2 reboots over 6 years now; I'm one of those who never turns their PCs off unless they're changing parts out, and with a backup power supply power outages aren't a problem.


Uuuummmmmm, so you used a "generic" Linux, not a specific distro?  Interesting.  Where did you find this "generic" Linux that's not a specific distro?  

Oh and the wife has Win 10, it also wouldn't load the printer even though it saw it, ended up deleting all the printer software and reinstalling it and have it search for the printer by the Host name.......


----------



## Picaro (Sep 18, 2019)

I tried Slackware, REd Hat, several versions, 3.2 and up to 8.0, and a German version I can't recall the name of at the moment, versions 11 and 12 of that one, they used green letters in their logos is all I can recall at the moment, they came 'highly rated' so I tried them. I began using the 'System Commander' software to make it easier to mess with back then; it worked better than the dual boot software that came with the Linus distributions at the time. With the advent of free Open Office and other stuff for Windows I just ended up staying with Windows 98, a stable OER version, and later 64 bit Windows 7 that came on my last PC, the current one, I bought about 7 or so years ago. My next PC I may try out some the later Linux flavors just to see if they work as claimed; they never did back when I was into playing around with that stuff.

Looked it up; the German version was SUSE 11 and SUSE 12. They put out English versions at the time. Maybe they still do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2019)

Picaro said:


> I tried Slackware, REd Hat, several versions, 3.2 and up to 8.0, and a German version I can't recall the name of at the moment, versions 11 and 12 of that one, they used green letters in their logos is all I can recall at the moment, they came 'highly rated' so I tried them. I began using the 'System Commander' software to make it easier to mess with back then; it worked better than the dual boot software that came with the Linus distributions at the time. With the advent of free Open Office and other stuff for Windows I just ended up staying with Windows 98, a stable OER version, and later 64 bit Windows 7 that came on my last PC, the current one, I bought about 7 or so years ago. My next PC I may try out some the later Linux flavors just to see if they work as claimed; they never did back when I was into playing around with that stuff.
> 
> Looked it up; the German version was SUSE 11 and SUSE 12. They put out English versions at the time. Maybe they still do.


Okay so it appears you're trying the more technical distros, older ones at that, the ones that typically require some knowledge of command line and coding.......  The much more user friendly distros are Ubuntu (and variants) and Linux Mint (and Variants), most of the other distros are more Linux purist tech knowledge related to one degree or another.  Even Fedora (a very popular distro) which is based on Red Hat tends towards the more purist approach.
For the most part Ubuntu and Mint are load and play, they understand that the vast majority of users are not techies and try to make their distros work better for them.  It's also why most Linux purists hate Ubuntu and Mint, they cater to the typical user.  Do they still have issues?  Of course, what OS doesn't?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 18, 2019)

Installed an update for 16.04 last weekend...Laptop has been locking up and goofing up several times a day ever since.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Installed an update for 16.04 last weekend...Laptop has been locking up and goofing up several times a day ever since.


Sooooo, you're using some mysterious operating system that no one knows about eh?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 18, 2019)

Ubuntu....Thought you knew that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Ubuntu....Thought you knew that.


Sorry, can't remember what everyone uses.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Installed an update for 16.04 last weekend...Laptop has been locking up and goofing up several times a day ever since.


Question.  Why 16.04 and not 18.04?  How old is the laptop?


----------



## Augustine_ (Sep 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> I have finally returned to Kubuntu 18.04 after playing around with Ubuntu 18.04.  The reason and yes Blei Linux distros are not perfect, was Ubuntu refused to see my HP printer.  Seems it's a known issue that hasn't been resolved yet sooooooo, I reinstalled Kubuntu, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade and boom, there was my printer.  Not only that Kubuntu is much more customizable than Ubuntu.
> 
> 
> I didn't have to do the "sudo apt" as it has a software updater built in, I just prefer using Terminal (or Konsole in Kubuntu) for certain things.


I'm a lifelong windows user and I love it; should I switch?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I have finally returned to Kubuntu 18.04 after playing around with Ubuntu 18.04.  The reason and yes Blei Linux distros are not perfect, was Ubuntu refused to see my HP printer.  Seems it's a known issue that hasn't been resolved yet sooooooo, I reinstalled Kubuntu, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade and boom, there was my printer.  Not only that Kubuntu is much more customizable than Ubuntu.
> ...


That's up to you.  If you really love Windows then why switch?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Installed an update for 16.04 last weekend...Laptop has been locking up and goofing up several times a day ever since.
> ...


I didn't upgrade when 18 came out, so the bugs got worked out.....Guess it's just laziness.....It's an older laptop, though there's 18 on one I have that's even older.


----------



## Augustine_ (Sep 18, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm just wondering if Linux is that awesome.  Your opinion would be the first I heard.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2019)

What's the advantage of using an OS system full of bugs?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Question is do you like the gnome 3 interface or do you prefer something more "classic"?  Do you want more configurabilty (not sure that's even a word.....)?  There are 7 different Ubuntu flavors, 5 that are actually what you would probably be looking at.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


I never try to convince anyone that one operating system is better than another.  Why?  Because it's a matter of personal choice, what you like, what you're comfortable with and what you use the OS for.  I use both Linux and Windows, some swear by Mac OSx, again it's personal preference. 
Linux is awesome to those who love it, Windows is awesome to those who love it, OSx is awesome to those who love it.  
I find all have their strengths and weaknesses just like everything else.  If you want to try Linux and you know how to burn an ISO (bootable disk) to disk of thumb drive then you can try out the different distributions without installing them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2019)

007 said:


> What's the advantage of using an OS system full of bugs?


Considering most are to one degree or another at one time or another you should ask yourself that question..........


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the advantage of using an OS system full of bugs?
> ...


Well, IDK, I wouldn't characterize W10 as being "full of bugs." I've used it exclusively since virtually when it came out, and I'd have to say it's been pretty much trouble free. Sure there's been a little bug here or there, but it's always been something with an easy, quick fix.

I just wondered about these other operating systems. If they don't play well with this and that and you're always having to tinker with them, then what's the advantage? Why not just use W10?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2019)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Wow!, your experience with Windows 10 is obviously everyone's experience with Windows 10........ 
Why don't you do a quick search of forums that are specifically dedicated to Windows and you'll see.  Besides you didn't read what I posted, you read into what I posted, I didn't specifically refer to windows 10 though I did include it.
As for this current problem with Ubuntu and my printer, it's rare nowadays besides, I loaded Kubuntu and guess what, printer is there, no tinkering like I had to do with Win 10 to get the printer working.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 22, 2019)

007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The most obvious advantage to Linux distros is that they are free.

Beyond that, there are plenty of different people/sites that have given reasons they prefer a particular Linux distro to Windows, or Linux in general to Windows.  Maybe it has to do with security, maybe less 'bloatware', maybe reliability, maybe because Linux is supposed to work better with older hardware.

In my experience Linux requires more work on the part of the user.  However, everyone will use their PC for different things, so for many, one of the easier to use distros could be as easy as Windows.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm back to using KDE, Kubuntu in this instance, seems I keep returning to it no matter what I try so it's quite possible I've found my Linux distro of choice.
After reading about whether Kubuntu or KDE Neon is best I installed Neon on my laptop to try it out.  Neon is built on Ubuntu 16.04, the way I read it described is Kubuntu focuses on the operating system with a KDE Plasma interface, KDE Neon focuses on the KDE Plasma interface over the operating system.  Neon is bleeding edge KDE Plasma which means more possibility for packages to crash as I've discovered and some packages that work perfectly fine on Kubuntu won't work on Neon at all.
That said Neon is somewhat faster than Kubuntu and a little prettier so it comes down to do I want stability with a slower roll out rate for updated plasma packages or do I want bleeding edge plasma with much faster roll out rates........  Pretty sure I'm going to go with the more stable but the more I play with Neon I may change my mind.
I did have to install Kubuntu's Driver Manager on KDE Neon, Neon doesn't have one.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I haven't been using my Linux boot much of late.  It's mostly just me being lazy, as I have various things saved in Firefox on my Windows boot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 24, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


My Windows machine is still my primary gamer though there are a few other things I do with it.  I do everything else on my Linux machines


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 25, 2019)

My favorite OS is the one I have the least issues with.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> My favorite OS is the one I have the least issues with.


That's one of the primary reasons I keep going back to Kubuntu, the others are functionality, customization and appearance.  Out of all the Linux distros I like Kubuntu best though I also like KDE Neon but Neon isn't a true distro by definition.
One other thing, and I've mentioned this many times before, I actually like Windows I just hate Microsucks and what they've done with Windows.  Since they're the number one OS by a humongous margin they appear to have developed the arrogant approach that what is good for Microsoft has to be good for everyone.  I would LOVE to be around when the eventuality occurs and they have to eat a truck load of humble pies..........


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite OS is the one I have the least issues with.
> ...


They´re now into cloud services and their experiment of exporting Windows to the new platforms like smartphones has already failed due to shitty software. Since they have made several approaches onto Linux it would be interesting to know what they think about the future of Windows.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah, Ubuntu's experiment to be the one size fits all platforms (Unity) failed and not because of shitty software but because people don't want a one size fits all operating system and the fact that Canonical got into the cell phone market too late.
One would think Microsucks would have looked at that and figured it out but once again Microsuck's metrics for measuring their popularity is enormously skewed........


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Unity was not customizable and the users were not taken with this fact and the look. Anyway, Ubuntu was the draft for Windows 10 in terms of "telemetry" collection.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Sure it was........  That's why Microsucks allowed users to opt out......


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Canonical didn´t offer opt-outs in the first place. 
At least, MS keeps their "telemetry" data for themselves to have fun with:
Ensuring secrecy orders are the exception not the rule when the government seeks data owned by our customers - Microsoft on the Issues


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



If you say so......


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


They not even refused to offer opt-outs, they didn´t even notify the user.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Wasn't using it back then so all I have is hearsay.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You can inform yourself. I wouldn´t use Ubuntu, you pay with your privacy.

Ubuntu Spyware: What to do? — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You are familiar with Richard Stallman, right?  Of course you're not otherwise you'd have posted that link with a block of salt.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So what is wrong about the article?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It's highly biased. Richard Stallman like Linus Torvalds is not partial towards Canonical or Ubuntu, neither one like proprietary software and think all Linux should be free and opensource.  That's where Stallman's "objection" originates from, the proprietary software (drivers, codecs, etc).
Hence I take him with a block of salt........, a large block of salt.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


There are also other articles:
Privacy in Ubuntu 12.10: Amazon Ads and Data Leaks

Only the community´s has prompted Canonical to revise the software.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Again, if you say so however;
From your link,
"While some people find this convenient, others find it a violation of their privacy." 

Again it's a matter of personal opinion, thanks to the purists there was a backlash that Canonical was forced to address.  Notice at no time did I claim Canonical wasn't allowing data to be captured.........  What I was addressing is your unsubstantiated claim that Microsucks borrowed it from Canonical, I'm quite sure Microsucks was already working on it at the time.  Remember Microsucks had already started it to a small degree in Win 7 which was released a year before Ubuntu Unity.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Why then is Cortana so similar to this dash thing? And people think exactly the same about it.

However, XP was the first OS to spy on you, with the IE toolbar Alexa (maybe Amazon knows it).


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


If I was to say they borrowed it I'd say it was from Google's Alexa more than anyone else.  Alexa came out a year before Win 10 and I believe Alexa is much more popular than Ubuntu.  As for the similarities between Dash and Cortana, we can surmise but without definitive proof..........


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Sure, no proof, but do we need one?
As for Alexa I mean MS´ toolbar for IE coming with SP2 or so in 2004.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah, I do otherwise it's pure speculation.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It´s simply obvious. And I don´t use Ubuntu or Windows 10, so I don´t mind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


"It's simply obvious" is the way conspiracy theories get started.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Doesn´t mean they are all untrue.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Never said that I said I believe in concrete, undeniable proof that would be admissible in a US court of law.  A criminal court of law, the burden of proof is typically much higher.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


This is not a legal issue, though, and nobody gets hurt if one of us is wrong about it. Copying and extending features is a common behavior and I have no doubt. Call it circumstantial evidence.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Of course it's not  legal issue, that wasn't the point, the point is the burden of proof, it's a comparison of proof.  As for circumstantial there has to be other compelling evidence in conjunction with the circumstantial for me to accept it as a high probability.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Actually, you as a judge are a Ubuntu fan and thus prejudiced. The idea that the evil has copied the good is insufferable.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You really need to stop projecting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The reason I said you're projecting is because you are, you completely missed my point, as usual for most on this board.  While I really like Kubuntu I'm not all that big on Ubuntu and that said I'm not a Linux or Kubuntu acolyte, like I've said numerous times I really like Windows.  Most on this board mistake my intent and/or focus most of the time because most are not nuanced thinkers, most are simplistic black and white thinkers.
As for judgement I was simply stating that the evidence had to be completely irrefutable so much so that even the most devoted acolyte couldn't deny it.  What that means is I don't like speculation no matter how and where it's attempted to be rationally applied....., unless I'm just blowing off steam or using it for comedic effect.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You cannot expect "nuanced" behavior when everyone who doesn´t use terms like Microsucks or M$ is a "Microsoft shill".


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What do you expect?  I haven't undergone the Kolinahr...... yet.......
Besides you haven't figure me out yet?  I'm a joker.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yes, you are. Joking all the time. Time to do the Kolinahr for everyone on the board


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Live long and perspire.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Under the sun or under the gun?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Preferably in bed with the lover of your choice........


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I like girls. But I won´t tell your wife...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Good, she's a woman........


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Never do that Kolinahr thingy, then...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I keep putting it off


----------



## Michaellco (Sep 28, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah,you are right.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2019)

Michaellco said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Sooooo, what are you trying to get enough posts to do?  Whatcha selling that no one here wants and will get you perma-banned and all your stuff deleted as soon as you post your spam?  Not to mention wasting all that time and trouble for nothing.  Just askin'........


----------

